# RC cola with a twist of Lemon?



## wonkapete (Apr 14, 2007)

A short lived product from the '70s.. does anyone have a bottle?  I only have cans.. would love to find a bottle, or see one.   Anyone?


----------



## digdug (Apr 14, 2007)

I have a lot of RC bottles....but have never seen the RC with Lemon in a bottle.  I'll keep an eye out for one. 
 RC has always been ahead of their time...They came out with the first diet drink-Diet Rite. One of the first caffeine free cola's- RC 100. And the RC with Lemon, (Coca-Cola came out with it just a few years ago).


----------

